# Opinions on cat food



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

I am just getting started raising Siamese cats, and the options for premium foods are very slim in my area. The only 2 that are available are Natural Balance, and CHicken Soup. The is also Nutro, but I won't feed that. 
Anyway I have been feeding the NB, and have fed CS. But the problem I have ran into, is that for some people the food is not available to them at all unless they drive here to get it. For some that could be a couple hours. So I was trying to think of a better food that would be available to everyone.
Any suggestions?
Of course we have an abundant supply of Iams, all Purina brands, Diamond, and Science Diet. And all the grocery brands too.
Someone told me once that their vet told them as long as the first ingredient is meat that it would be okay.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Do you have any feed stores/tractor supply in your area? They should carry Taste of the Wild , you can also use a store locator on their page to find a store. My cats do quite well on this brand and I like the fact that its grainless.

If you just have chicken soup and NB availabe, I'd go with NB Ultra Premium since its higher protein which means it probably have a bit more meat in it. 

You can also buy off the internet, I mostly buy from petfooddirect.com
When you buy something from them, they'll often ( usually every week) send you coupons on your email with discounts, they recently had a free shipping special, which doesent come by often, so I stocked up on food. You can use a code : CATCHAT for a 20% discount, depending on where you live, it could cover the shipping cost.


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

We have a Murdoch's, which would be the closest thing to TS. Thats where I buy the NB, and CS. The things is I don't think other people are willing to shop online, or drive to get a decent food. thats why I was trying to think of something else to feed, that is good, but conveniet for everybody.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

The vet was almost right, meat should be the first ingredient in any carnivore's food. However, the more meat the better, that's for sure! I'll tell you one really great pet food you can find in any grocery store: meat! How convenient is that? Just tell them to pick up a pack of chicken wings or wingettes, some liver, and some hearts and gizzards, and they'll be set! Plus, their cats will be healthier and live longer with less trips to the vet and no teeth problems (and with dentals running around $400 a pop, that's a lot of money saved right there). So it's the best diet for their cat and they can get it anywhere and it's probably around the same price as a premium cat food. What's not to love? 

The best part is that people usually blindly trust their breeder and if you give them info on why raw is the best thing for their cat and have it be part of the contract that they will feed raw, then they should have no problems with it!

And if you need a veterinary recommendation for raw being the best diet for your kitties, I'll ask the vet I work for to write one up for you, and she's a feline specialist too :biggrin:


----------

